# Needing recent review of Sapphire resort



## GT1 (Jan 10, 2019)

My daughter would like to go with her hubby and one year okd to a quiet, pretty area in February and we're checking out reviews in Sapphire. Any recent visitors care to share their experience? Thanks!


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 10, 2019)

Which resort? 

We own one week every other year at the sapphire resort in Las Vegas .. called Jockey Club.  That one is just the opposite of quiet .. right on the strip below the Cosmopolitan overlooking Bellagio fountain.

But we've also used our week to stay in the Deerfield Beach area on the beach .. very quaint an quiet except for the waves crashing on the shore. Clean and well maintained as can be. .. Sapphire no no longer lists Deerfield  but I think their 'Dover House' in Delray Beach would be similar and even a bit more up to date.

We've also stayed at GeoHoliday Heights in St. Hyppolyte Quebec where Sapphire has lots of inventory.  Also clean and quiet with nice lake, outdoor pool, indoor pool and many other things for families to kick back with. I believe they even have dog sleds in the winter.

Bob


----------



## OutSkiing (Jan 10, 2019)

Oops .. just realized there is a Wyndham resort called Wyndham Sapphire valley so my above answer probably missed the target. No wonder your post was in the Wyndham section.


----------



## GT1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes, I'm asking about Sapphire Valley in North Carolina ☺


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 12, 2019)

My sister and family stayed there around Thanksgiving (I have a niece at Clemson). They were thrilled there is a Wyndham close by and for sure will be going back. 

Here was her email to me following their visit (my nephew Jeff was playing with his newly acquired turn table ).  They were in a 1 Bedroom Suite:

We had a nice visit to Sapphire Valley. It reminded me of being in Yellowstone or some other campground. Kind of spread out. Well, actually we could hear the people next door. They had a young child and someone playing ukulele, a lot. But I’m sure they could hear Jeff playing those 45’s so we’re even. I guess it’s good we all appreciated music 

What I meant by spread out though, was that we drove up to and parked outside our unit. No lobby and no elevator. So more like a motel than a hotel. 

Late check-ins don’t have anyone waiting at the desk for them. Our key was left in an outside lockbox, for which the code had been emailed to us. We really liked it. More rustic than other Wyndhams, and no oven.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2019)

h


Sandi Bo said:


> My sister and family stayed there around Thanksgiving (I have a niece at Clemson). They were thrilled there is a Wyndham close by and for sure will be going back.
> 
> Here was her email to me following their visit (my nephew Jeff was playing with his newly acquired turn table ).  They were in a 1 Bedroom Suite:
> 
> ...



hasnt had a full review since 2015, if your sister wants to write a more detailed one it'd earn you a 6mo membership extension!


----------



## GT1 (Jan 14, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> My sister and family stayed there around Thanksgiving (I have a niece at Clemson). They were thrilled there is a Wyndham close by and for sure will be going back.


Thanks for the reply, Sandi! Very nice to know


----------

